# Sgt. / Management school in Boylston



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

Is anyone attending the two week Sgt. School starting May 15th in Boylston? I'm heading out there and was wondering what to expect from the class. So far I've not heard great things. Any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------

